# UKC Quiz Report - He should trade me in...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work you guys. I'm sure Quiz doesn't mind being the smarter one in the ring. : Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

He's definitely the smart one in this relationship!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good Job! You still did good to get the 195.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks!

Doh! I still can't believe I blew a 200! Never in a million years did I think we'd get a 200! Holy cow! Now I know we can do it... so of course I'm going to feel like just that much more of a perfectionist as we aim for another 200 in the future. 

As if I wasn't enough of a perfectionist already! Hahaha!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah niced to see I am not the only one who is domber them my dog.

Great job and keep it up.

Heidi


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

GOOD JOB QUZ AND STEPHANIE!! WHOO HOO!!

Ahh, don't worry about the handling flaws, we'll all do it in our 'dog world' showing careers. I've goofed up Rally things and made myself look like an idiot.

Just go out there tomorrow and give the judge that 200 performance. Smile...and have fun, no matter what the day may bring you! Good luck!

Caryn and Maddie


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I had the pleasure of seeing them in action in person and let me tell you "Impressive"!! Everyone watching thought so, Quiz was totally amazing and awesome. 

:You_Rock_


----------

